# Cloudlösung (Webvisu)



## Cloud01 (8 Juli 2022)

Hallo zusammen

Ich möchte auf einer Cloud (Azure, AWS), eine Leitsystem aufbauen, hat dies schon mal jemand versucht.
Im Grundsatz sollte jeder der auf das Leitsystem möchte über einen URL auf den Login zugreifen können.
Dort kann sich jeder Benutzer einlogen und bekommt Zugang zu seinen Daten.
Kennt sich jemand damit aus?


----------



## Blockmove (8 Juli 2022)

Mach doch einfach.

Beinahe jedes IoT-Gateway hat Cloudanbindung.
Immer mehr Steuerungen bzw. Komponenten können direkt mit der Cloud kommunizieren.
Gibt genügend Beispiele und Tutorials.
Über die Risiken bist du dir ja sicher bewusst


----------



## gerribaldi (8 Juli 2022)

Es gibt hier auch Anbieter, die das schon fertig gehostet anbieten


----------



## Cloud01 (9 Juli 2022)

An was hast du gedacht bei fertig gehoteten Anbieter.
Meine Idee wäre eine Plattform mit DGlux 5 aufzubauen, wenn dies jemand kennt.


----------



## Blockmove (9 Juli 2022)

Leitsystem ist ein weiter Begriff.
Reicht von Spielzeug bis hin zu kritischer Infrastruktur.
Macht halt einen Unterschied, ob nur dein Büro kalt ist oder das Fernwärmenetz eines Stadtteils ausfällt.

Welche Plattform sinnvoll ist, hängt von vielen Faktoren ab.
Da kann man an Hand deiner Information keine Empfehlung aussprechen.


----------



## Cloud01 (9 Juli 2022)

Im Grundsatz möchte ich in einem ersten Schritt Energieverbrauchszahlen von Emobility Ladestationen (Verschiedene Benutzer) und Private Energiemessungen darstellen.

So könnte jeder Teilnehmer nur einsicht auf seine Daten haben.


----------



## _rob (9 Juli 2022)

Hey,

Dein Ansatz ist gut. 
Nur bist du hier in einem SPS Forum, wobei die meisten langlebige Anlagen mit Safety programmieren. 
Dabei sind die Schwerpunkte auf Maschinensicherheit(Personen und Anlage) und Langlebigkeit gesetzt.

Für dich währe besser der Ansatz der Informatik bzw. Applikationsentwicklung. Die haben mehr den Schwerpunkt bei Benutzer&Anlagen-Datenauswertung und die Applikation immer auf den neusten Stand halten.

Beide haben seine Vorteile und Nachteile. Es kommt sich immer auf die Architektur, welche du machen möchtest, drauf an. 

Schau dir die Service von den Cloud-Anbietern genauer an. Die haben gute Lösungen/Whitepapers für deine Herausforderung.
Da stehen zum Beispiel weniger die Industriellen-SPSen im Vordergrund, dafür mehr die Minicontroller.

Gruss _rob


----------



## Blockmove (9 Juli 2022)

Cloud01 schrieb:


> Im Grundsatz möchte ich in einem ersten Schritt Energieverbrauchszahlen von Emobility Ladestationen (Verschiedene Benutzer) und Private Energiemessungen darstellen.
> 
> So könnte jeder Teilnehmer nur einsicht auf seine Daten haben.


Naja sowas ist Eigentlich kein klassisches Leitsystem.
Für so eine Anwendung ist natürlich eine Cloud-Lösung gut geeignet.
Zumal viele Ladestation MQTT können


----------



## gerribaldi (9 Juli 2022)

Phoenix Contact bietet das an, die arbeiten da glaube ich mit FlowChief zusammen, Schrammel glaube ich auch. Ansonsten Flowchief direkt ansprechen

@Blockmove:
Uns ist hier noch keine Ladestation mit MQTT über den Wege gelaufen - wüsstest Du ein paar?


----------



## Blockmove (10 Juli 2022)

gerribaldi schrieb:


> @Blockmove:
> Uns ist hier noch keine Ladestation mit MQTT über den Wege gelaufen - wüsstest Du ein paar?


open wallbox, go-e


----------



## gerribaldi (10 Juli 2022)

Ah ok, dass ist ja eher für den Consumer bzw. Heimanwender. Ich dachte es gibt bei den großen Ladesäulen hier auch Hersteller die sowas auch haben.

Bei der Open Wallbox habe ich es gewusst.


----------



## Blockmove (11 Juli 2022)

gerribaldi schrieb:


> Ah ok, dass ist ja eher für den Consumer bzw. Heimanwender. Ich dachte es gibt bei den großen Ladesäulen hier auch Hersteller die sowas auch haben.
> 
> Bei der Open Wallbox habe ich es gewusst.


Tja, offene Schnittstellen sind ganz oft das Problem.
Zum Glück gibt es Node RED


----------

